# Sunday big bass (plural)



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Had a heck of a day today at (not gonna tell). What a great day for bassing, overcast, little bit a wind, not too hot, rain threatening but never coming through. All the conditions lined up nice. Caught 42 bass between 12:00 and about 8:30pm. Some on dropshot jackal cross tail shads, some on topwater, most on the deadstick senko. Typically this lake is good topwater and the bass stay real shallow. For some reason today I caught almost everything deeper. 5+ ft of water outside of pads working the senko slow over grass was killing them. My first 4 fish I had two over 6lbs. Best of the day were a 6lbs 2oz, 6lbs 1oz and a 5lbs 0oz. Heres the big ones, really fun day!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Very good day! Nice job!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Those are beautiful Ohio bass.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice fish sounds like you had fun


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a super day of fishing! Great job!


----------

